# Working for Disney



## Van Williams (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello I've received an offer from Disney. And was wondering if anyone has any experience working for them, more specifically Disney cruise lines. I've heard stories, and very mixed opinions on the matter.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 11, 2015)

Their rules are strict and the book is thick!


----------



## Van Williams (Jul 11, 2015)

Amiers said:


> Their rules are strict and the book is thick!


Did you work for the cruise line? I expected the rules to be strict. Are the crew generally happy?


----------



## Amiers (Jul 11, 2015)

I didn't work but have heard stories from people who have worked for them performers/crew. Most of them talked about how strict everything is ran. Work is work is what most of them said.


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 11, 2015)

Van Williams said:


> Did you work for the cruise line? I expected the rules to be strict. Are the crew generally happy?



I haven't worked for anyone who signed a crew contract with DCL, but from what I have gathered from friends who work installs for them, the rules get very tedious -- they are all very glad to not be on the ship once their 2 week install contracts have run their course. 

That being said, I gather that if you are used to the usual cruise ship life, it is nothing out of the ordinary albeit with more personal grooming and tattoo rules.


----------



## chawalang (Jul 12, 2015)

Two friends of mine worked in a disney ship out of canaveral a few years back, I actually went to go cruise with them as well to check it out. As mentioned before its tedious tiresome rules, that is how disney roles. I worked for the rat straight out of college in Orlando for two years so i know how that all goes. I do know they pay top dollar for those in leadership roles and it looks good on a resume when looking to advance further in your career. My impression of the crew and their quality of life want bad, it still cruise ship life, i always told people do it for three years then move on after that it tends to get to people living on a ship all the time. I suppose it depends on what your looking to do long term, i see your in a leadership role now with Cunard, what kind of role are they offering you? If you are looking to go back to being a land lover i know that the ships offer an unofficial way to segway into the park in Orlando, which is a whole other beast.


----------



## Van Williams (Jul 14, 2015)

They are Offering me Automated Systems Rigger 1 (swing) meaning I'm not on one ship more than two months which sounds nice.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jul 14, 2015)

I met one of their casting directors for the cruise line (she was a mom from of one of the kids in a dance group that rented us out). She was super friendly and professional and had a lot of positive things to say about the tech side. Granted, she was more in the talent management than the technical area, but she explained that the caliber of performance is no less than Disney in the parks or elsewhere and the expectation of the crew was essentially similar, with the added bonus of being floating around in the Atlantic. The other side I've heard is that they like to train their techs in multiple areas so that they are flexible and won't run into a scheduling issue. That was from people I've known in the parks, not sure if it's different on the ship. 

Also, Brevard's not a bad place to live so there's that.


----------

